# Money Management Software?



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

For years, I used MS Money to keep track of our finances, but Microsoft quit producing it, and even the newest versions are no longer maintained. I was pretty much forced into using Quicken and didn't like it from the day I first installed it on my computer. Friends who have always used Quicken said it just takes getting used to, and that it was far superior to Money, but after four years, I still hate it! 

When my wife owned a small business several years ago, we used Quickbooks and I don't recall it being so screwed up, but maybe I didn't know enough about it to learn to hate it like I do Quicken.

I thought perhaps Quicken 2013 had fixed most of the problems, but the user forums say it's worse than what it replaced. 

What programs are you using?


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I have used Peachtree in the past. I really like it, but then I also took a class on how to use it.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I gave up on software


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Quickbooks


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Excel spreadsheet for work, pen and paper for home


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Quicken, Quickbooks, and Peachtree are all about the same.

Microsoft did kill Money, and it's replacement. For corporate use they put out MS Dynamics - but it is a beast and $$$ as well as overkill for home use.

If you have MS Acess - look for templates for home budgets it is a database software and many good templates are available for free or low cost.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

open office has a access alternative that is pretty good


----------

